

Cheating at codegolf with System V IPC - tome
http://john.freml.in/codegolf-cheating

======
tome
I submitted this article an hour ago, but then deleted it the author hadn't
made it public yet. He's since agreed that it can be reposted.

~~~
vii
shinh is being incredibly sporting about the whole thing, so it's good to go.

------
mortehu
Isn't it common in C code contests to disallow all system calls except read,
write, brk (or equivalent) and exit?

